# Castle Lite Platinum



## baksteen8168 (27/3/15)

To my fellow beer drinkers and castle lite fans

http://www.castlelite.co.za/ageverify?return=/limitededition/buynow

Buy it while stocks last. There are only 1000 packs on offer and one per customer. R80 for 4 x 440ml - shipped


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/3/15)

Sorry, 4 x 470ml


----------



## SunRam (27/3/15)

Ordered!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/3/15)

SunRam said:


> Ordered!


Now here is the trick... 

I didn't tell you, but use your wife's id to create another account and order two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (27/3/15)

Thanks for the tip, but for me personally it tastes like water with a beer flavor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Matt (27/3/15)

johan said:


> Thanks for the tip, but for me personally it tastes like water with a beer flavor.



Did they upgrade it now and added a beer flavor?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/3/15)

johan said:


> Thanks for the tip, but for me personally it tastes like water with a beer flavor.



I hear you. I tend to like my beer a bit sweeter and castle light ticks that box for me.


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/3/15)

Matt said:


> Did they upgrade it now and added a beer flavor?


double flavor shot. hahaha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (27/3/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> I hear you. I tend to like my beer a bit sweeter and castle light ticks that box for me.



Luckily personal taste preference differ  - I just feel so screwed when I taste that stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (27/3/15)

Heineken or AXE for me (careful with the AXE it hits hard )


----------



## NickT (30/3/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> To my fellow beer drinkers and castle lite fans



Isn't that a contradiction?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/3/15)

NickT said:


> Isn't that a contradiction?


Said in a sarcastic Richard Hammond voice : "Funny... "

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

